# Mel C - Garage Workout.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

After the carpark shoot with Mel, we went back to her place & used the
garage for a few shots.

Comments welcome as always.

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

3 for me, except you've clipped her right elbow which is a shame.

And also, careful she doesn't go through your strobes' bag 

S


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

I prefer the set in the garage, she looks prettier there too. having said that still nice shots.


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice poses, but a tad blown for my liking - you need to soften the light, or take it further away from the model. Are you using a dedicated light meter? 

The quality of your work on your website is much better.


----------



## nimbus_cup (Oct 6, 2008)

great photos and whats even better you have the same name as me


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

I like the shoot but the lack of retouching on the legs distracts me a tad. Agree with the slightly blown out comments. Do like the feel to them though. Nice work :thumb:


----------

